# Bad Celebrity Waxworks



## magneticheart (Apr 5, 2009)

I think it's so funny seeing creepy/funny/awful waxworks of celebrities where they either look like zombies or nothing like the celeb. I always wonder whether the celebs sue if the waxwork is awful.

This one is of Zac Efron (as if you couldn't tell from the hair haha) and it was unveiled this week.

Okay this is entirely creepy:







The eyes look evil!


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 5, 2009)

Jennifer Aniston (whose waxwork looks more like barbara streisand imo)






Mel Gibson


----------



## Lucy (Apr 5, 2009)

aarrgh! that zac efron is terrifying!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 5, 2009)

So are they gonna update Mel Gibson?


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 5, 2009)

I've never liked those wax works. They've always creeped me out.

I agree that Jennifer looks more like Barbara.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 5, 2009)

that is super creepy.

apparentl there is some wax meauseam in western us where they are known for how bad the wax figurines are


----------



## purpleRain (Apr 5, 2009)

yikes.

If you do a wax, do it good


----------



## magosienne (Apr 5, 2009)

Ouch ! Iagree about Jennifer, she does look like Barbara.


----------



## esha (Apr 5, 2009)

I went to the Mademe Taussouds(sp?) in England and the museum has really great wax figures.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, those are quite bad...lol. I think House of Wax (the original movie) scarred me for life...lol but no matter what they always end up looking plasticky, since wax has this high glossy shine to it.

I've been to Madame Tussaud's wax museum in nyc and some look semi-decent...altho wax figures just creep me out in general  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 6, 2009)

oooh those jonas bros are creepy. There are more bad ones around, but I dunno where to find them, haha!

badly done wax models are the creepiest thing ever


----------



## Karren (Apr 6, 2009)

I've never been in a wax museum before and now I never ever will!! lol


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 6, 2009)

They are ALL creepy if you ask me!


----------



## Darla (Apr 6, 2009)

i know some of those wax museums are horrible. I remember a horror one at Lake George that was the pits!

The best one i recall was a Madame Tussauds in the Venetian in Las Vegas, but why?


----------



## esha (Apr 6, 2009)

The worst one I've seen is the Beyonce one in England. I'm going to try and find a picture of it.


----------



## Ozee (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh that is freaky...

husband went to Madame Tussauds in london when he was there recently and the photos he came back with.. Some of them i couldn't even recognise they looked that bad but others looked so life like it was freaky..


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 6, 2009)

Those are creepy but I think what makes it even more creepy is when ppl "harass" the wax figures...











Pinching Brad Pitt's butt


----------



## -Chelsey- (Apr 6, 2009)

I can't find any pictures but there's a Beyonce one in Madame Tussauds Las Vegas that doesn't look like her at all. I think the Vegas one was really good though, a lot of the wax figures looked just like the celebs.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 6, 2009)

Zac Efron! LOL


----------



## jodevizes (Apr 6, 2009)

Wax works are really weird and they rarely, if ever look like the people. I went to a couple of press launches at Madam Taussauds and Rock Circus, I think it was called, in London. What a hoot. I think the guy who does Michael Jackson must be quite rich, he is always changing his looks. LOL


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 6, 2009)

LOL, I couldn't tell which ones of the Jonas Brothers ones were real






And yeah, wax figures in general are creepy. I think they're creepy if they're bad cos they look plain scary but then they're creepy when they're good cos they look real and you think they're gunna scare you


----------



## cracottepink (Apr 15, 2009)

waou they look bad,

when you guess the money it cost and the time,i m surprise.


----------

